# Silverleaf "Chairman" level resort timeshares?



## Melynny (Dec 19, 2005)

So who has the scoop on the new "Chairman" timeshares at Holiday Hills?  We were there on bonus time and when we checked in the parking pass dude was telling us that we had to find out more about them.  He said they will be 3 bedrooms, with granite counters.  We saw a new buidling behind the newer presidentials: It's white with a red roof, think Hotel Del Coronado style.  Anyone hear anything????


----------



## Jimster (Dec 19, 2005)

*Silverleaf*

Knowing Silverleaf, I'd watch my pocket.


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 19, 2005)

Last year when we stayed there, we were told they were planning to build 
3-bedroom Presidentials.  Maybe they started.  

They are also building some lodge units near the Presidentials at Ozark Resort.


----------



## JLB (Dec 20, 2005)

Not me.  But I can go ask any time.


----------



## Jimster (Dec 20, 2005)

*Silverleaf*

When I bought into Silverleaf, there was just one class of resort.  Then they divided into Lodge Getaway and Destination Resorts.  Then they added Presidential.  Now they have a new gimmick.  Each time they do this they invite you to upgrade (often at a substantial cost) so the developer gets more money from you.  Each time they do this, it generally impacts the previoius members by either lowering the inventory or reducing their opportunity for bonus time. For example, at one point any member could ask for bonus time 14 days in advance.  Now, different classes have different rules and obviously those that pay more get a bigger window for bonus time.  Seldom does any of this ever really increase the trading power of the unit or even the resale value.  Unlike many companies that have you overpay once when you purchase, Silverleaf seems to keep coming back to you to see if you'll overpay time after time.   This is yet another reason that I am not fond of them.


----------



## dcmoony (Dec 20, 2005)

Jimster, I will admit that when I found out that RCI and Silverleaf has a deal to prevent silverleaf owners from using the PFD in RCI I was just a bit sour at Silverleaf. (Okay down right pissed) But slowly getting over it. We have been offered the chance to go with a presidential unit and been offered the diamond program. We turned it down. We did not buy in time to get into the EE bonus program. We are on the three day program and own a lodge unit. However it seems to me the more they build the easier it has been to get bonus time. That has been probably the only saving grace that off set the PFD issue. We have had bonus time now at Ozark Mountain, and Lake O the woods resort as well as the Hill country resort and Piney Shores Resort. We have learned forget about bonus time in June July and first two weeks of August. But have not had troubles getting in at the rest of the year. With it turning cold now we are talking about trying to get into Holly lake cabin with fire place. We have not been there yet. As for the bigger units if they are not weeks 22-33 I wonder if they would trade better than a smaller unit within weeks 22-33. 
Darryl


----------



## Leturno (Dec 21, 2005)

I stayed at Holly Lake on Bonus time in the fall. The resort was pretty deserted and I had my pick of Texas resorts. I selected Holly Lake because I wanted to golf. 

Bonus time at Silverleaf is one of the reasons it is worth owning at Silverleaf. They keep talking about upgrades and we keep getting free weekends and dinners to hear them talk. 

I purchased an annual red dead on eBay and tried to get them to upgrade to an EOY presidential as a near wash. I been told that they won't cut a deal unless there is at least $8000 in it for Silverleaf. In fact the salesperson was incapable of doing the math without adding the $8000 to 11,000 into the cost of the trade first. It was pretty interesting making him explain that.

The math worked out something like this. 

Credit for full equity: $18,000 << nice
Cost of Presidential EOY 18,000 
Cost of upgrade             8,000
========================
Our cost to upgrade $11,000 << He couldn't explain how $8,000 became $11,000. I am thinking that $3,000 must be his commission.

Fox River has Presidentials and we have been told that red weeks sell for $25,500 and prime/holiday reds sell for over $36,000. The are very nice and reminded us of our Fairfield units we have stayed in.

I will just wait until one shows up on eBay.

Scott


----------



## JLB (Dec 21, 2005)

Off on a tangent, yet not, years ago when we were newbies we purchased weeks 44 and 45 at an Orlando Westgate resort.  Once we learned a little more about timesharing we decided we should have peak summer weeks instead.

When I called CFI a fast-talking gal from the NE called back at 9 PM on a Sunday night.  The deal was to give our two weeks back for a three bedroom lockout at Westgate Lakes.  All we had to do is give them $24000 boot!

The next morning I called Mr. Seagull's administrative assistant, who we were fortunate to have befriended.  She had the mortgage administrator call me and we swapped our 44/45 fro a 28/29 at the same resort.  It cost us $20.

That was well more than 10 years and I can remember the names today.  Well, not the fast-talker.    

In every organization there is likely someone who can accomplish what you want done how you want it.  You just have to find them.


----------



## Melynny (Dec 21, 2005)

> I will admit that when I found out that RCI and Silverleaf has a deal to prevent silverleaf owners from using the PFD in RCI I was just a bit sour at Silverleaf.




What is PFD?????


Thanks!


----------



## Jimster (Dec 21, 2005)

*pfd*

Points for deposit.  Silverleaf is zapping their owners by not allowing them to participate.  It is a no cost item to them according to RCI.  I think they are the only resort in the country to make this position.  I am only mildly furious. LOL Just kidding.  I'm outrageously furious.


----------



## Texasbelle (Dec 28, 2005)

Good old Silverleaf, always looking to milk their owners.  Guess they figure they got us once, why not again?  We were at The Villages over Christmas and were told no Presidentials were available until the 27th.  We asked for one of the oldest units near the activity center and enjoyed the extra room and the fireplace.  The EE program has worked out well for us.


----------



## JLB (Dec 29, 2005)

If you want me to run over and break some kneecaps, let me know.


----------

